# Taking out the trash...John Deere style!



## dyt4000 (Jun 8, 2004)

Okay, so I'm always looking for ways to use my tractor around the house. Well, I ordered Heavy Hitch's hitch and garbage can carrer and I have to say...I'm very pleased with both! That hitch is built like a tank! Anyways, here's a picture of my "garbage truck" getting it done. I also just ordered their sleeve hitch adapter...instant access to my other implements!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I got no picture but I can imagine it and it sure is cool!


----------



## dyt4000 (Jun 8, 2004)

How strange...I still see the picture!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

All I see is a black box with a white X in the center of it. I even clicked it but nothing.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

It's likely not visible to anyone not a member of the board you linked it from. Upload the picture here and we will be able to see it.


----------



## dyt4000 (Jun 8, 2004)

Okay, let's try that again!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Very sweet!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I see it now! *NICE!*


----------



## js5020 (Feb 10, 2005)

I gotta have one a those.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

I only have to drag the cans about 25 yards, so it doesn't really make sense for me, but.....


----------



## jhon (May 9, 2011)

Again, I like mine better....


----------



## dyt4000 (Jun 8, 2004)

jhon said:


> Again, I like mine better....


Now THAT is a three point hitch!!


----------



## dyt4000 (Jun 8, 2004)

js5020 said:


> I gotta have one a those.


I got it at Heavy Hitch dot com.


----------



## Travis (Mar 3, 2014)

Very creative


Sent from my iPod touch using Tractor Forum


----------

